# Body Expo 2010



## Guest

Hopefully this will be as big a sucess as it was this year










xx


----------



## EXTREME

We have already booked our booth, we just need staff to help us on it....................


----------



## 3752

i would love to do it mate but will be a week from the British unless i just do the saturday again as i enjoyed working the booth this year....

i hope they have more female guest spots mind you one would be more than they had


----------



## bodyworks

Extreme said:


> We have already booked our booth, we just need staff to help us on it....................


If it's some eye candy you're after......

I'm your man.

Plus Rach will do it too and she's passable i suppose.....


----------



## Guest

looking forward to it


----------



## Wendy1466867972

ill help out Dougie x


----------



## Darren Wilson

I was at this years show (both days) with my wife & 2 boys and we all enjoyed it. For anybody thinking about next years event, I would reccomend it. Based on the promo sheet, it does seem as though the same faces will be there again. lf I was to be critical, I would say that they need to improve the viewing areas, i.e., tiered seating to be able to see the events. The stongman competition was OK, but the powerlifting (bench press etc) viewing area was so crowded, you could not see what was going on. Also, somebody with a microphone announcing what is about to start could have been useful. There was so much going on in different parts, I did not know where to go.

Mariusz was a bit of a let down. After being on stage for about 10 minutes messing about, he did a fairly quick Q & A. Then after about 20 minutes signing autographs, he was gone. I have no idea how much he was paid for his time, but I doubt he was cheap.

Meeting some of the greats (Dorian Yates, Rich Gaspari) along with Kai Greene (weird Q&A), Jimmy Marku, Mark Felix, Phil Heath, Glenn Ross, Andy Bolton to name some at the show was good. They were all happy to chat & have photos taken. Daz Ball was a nice guy as well.

There is also some good advice available at the numerous stands & plenty of free protein drinks to keep you going!!

I think I will go again next year. Hopefully, more names will be announced.


----------



## Louise

I really enjoyed the Expo last year; fantastic event! This year i'm sure it'll be even more successful.

Always happy to help you when required Doug x


----------



## Guest

LouLou said:


> I really enjoyed the Expo last year; fantastic event! This year i'm sure it'll be even more successful.
> 
> Always happy to help you when required Doug x


i think there maybe a catsuit ready and waiting for you

xx


----------



## Louise

Haha so i've heard Rachael! Gosh, they are mighty tight fitted though lol!

You looked fab in yours last year. They're very cool :-D


----------



## Guest

LouLou said:


> Haha so i've heard Rachael! Gosh, they are mighty tight fitted though lol!
> 
> You looked fab in yours last year. They're very cool :-D


im sure you will rise to the callenge

xx


----------



## EXTREME

I need to see about getting some spandex for the guys too, think of Aaron Baker, Gary Strydom, Sean Ray, Eddie Robinson and the like from their Musclemag photo shoots in the early 90's.

Shane, do you want the full length stripey tights, shorts or a unitard?


----------



## bodyworks

i'm thinking anything that's thong backed.


----------



## EXTREME

That'll be for the hotel at night I hope, the sight of a big white, off season Yorkshire arse could be too much for the Brummies I fear.

The more worrying thing is if we all wear the same I'd need to be decked out like you so anything thong backed probably wouldn't be the best look I imagine.


----------



## bodyworks

i don't know, i think we could already pass for right said fred.


----------



## Wendy1466867972

oh the pictures in my head are not right.. please you guys no more!!!!! but thinking on.. for the right price  ))))


----------



## Casanova_2ml

Mariusz is very impressive ^^


----------



## Tazb

Hey Dougie, i was planning on going to the Expo if i'm not away offshore that weekend so if you a short of bodies for helping out on the Extreme stand i'd be happy to help out, let me know. Taz


----------



## brawn1466867977

I'm quite interested in this expo. Can some one explain it to me in a non sales man poster terms what its all about please?


----------



## EXTREME

It's a gathering of all things strength and physique enhancing with supplement companies, training methods (kettlebells etc), strongmen and powerlifting competitions, a bodybuilding competition, an MMA competition, celebrity appearances from Jay Cutler, Dennis Wolf, Phil Heath and a host of British bodybuilding talent, Marius Pudzianowski and Sebastian Venta from the world of stronman along with the British stars and also some stars from the world of MMA like Dan Hardy and James Thompson.

Have a look here for yourself - Bodypower 2010.


----------



## brawn1466867977

Extreme said:


> It's a gathering of all things strength and physique enhancing with supplement companies, training methods (kettlebells etc), strongmen and powerlifting competitions, a bodybuilding competition, an MMA competition, celebrity appearances from Jay Cutler, Dennis Wolf, Phil Heath and a host of British bodybuilding talent, Marius Pudzianowski and Sebastian Venta from the world of stronman along with the British stars and also some stars from the world of MMA like Dan Hardy and James Thompson.
> 
> Have a look here for yourself - Bodypower 2010.


Thank you for the great reply, I'm looking 4 digs as we speak.:tongue1:


----------

